

Ask HN: Would a resurrected aardvark.com work today? - palidanx

Back in the day, I was a huge fan and user of aardvark.com before it was bought out by Google.  Aardvark was basically a &#x27;real time&#x27; question answering service where you can post a question, tag it, and receive an answer via google talk or other im means.<p>I legitimately got tons of questions answered through it, and was sad when it closed down.  I asked questions about food recommendations, cities, programming, and even gardening questions.<p>Would any of you want a resurrected site similar to aardvark.com?<p>For my 2 cents, a new aardvark style site would be slightly different by:<p>+ After you answer a question from someone, you can become their connection online.  After some users answered some questions from me, I would want to ask them specifically more questions.<p>+ I would also make aardvark structured categories.  At the end of the day, the tagging got a little bit gnarly.
======
pezh0re
I'd be interested in it, but the challenge would be getting enough people
involved (on both the answering side and asking side).

~~~
palidanx
That's a great point. Back then I feel aardvark heavily utilized a google chat
bot.

What happened back in the day is you would chat with the aardvard bot, and it
would come back with answers fairly quickly.

I'm guessing everyone else was on google chat also.

